# Cheap but good quality



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

Fair dinkum, Im over inflated prices, lousy service and spikey haired kids who pretend to know all about fishing, (nothing against spikey haired kids, Ive got 2 myself) so last week I did some looking on Ebay and turned up this reel. It has all the good stuff like 8 stainless bearing, graphite body, anti twist line roller etc etc. For all intensive purposes its a copy of a well regarded japanese model but cost $155.00 less. I be giving it a run as soon as I can see the river again. At the moment it is obscured by several thousand acrea's of western Qld blowing past my front door at 50 ks an hour.


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

This is the name of the Reel. You'll find it on Ebay very easily as they have a number of models. Please take into account I know nothing about this reel. Im going by appearance and a quick post mortum after I pulled it apart only and have not used it. I got it for $29.00 delivered to my door.
***** ELITE SP2000G SOFT PLASTICS SPINNING FISHING REEL


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I've got quite a few Ebay spinning reels that have done the hard yards quite well. Had the odd dodgy , but not many. For the money - who cares! (You dont lose fish when they fall apart, generally if they go at all, they get noisy, so you toss em in the parts bin and grab the next one)

Mind you the kids use em pretty much these days, I have moved on to baitcasters, but they are still in the shed, I use them occasionally. (Mainly for shark fishing, small one to catch the bait (bream) and large one for the sharks!)


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Kitfox said:


> spikey haired kids who pretend to know all about fishing


 :lol:


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

My step-dad got me a reel for christmas a few years back. It was a ming yang. It was just a cheapie but for 3 ball bearings on an overhead why not? Turns out the reel is a winner because its still going strong, in fact i've had no problems with it other than learning that an overhead is a bit different to a low profile baitcaster when casting. So yeah you can definately get good deals on the internet! Good job on your reel kitfox!


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

http://myworld.ebay.com.au/fishing-deals-au/

is the ebay store most of my ***** elite stuff has come from.

ive got a few lure packs from them they seem to swim well and have caught fish on them.

ive also bought some 8lb ***** elite braid in 8lb strain.. and running 5 reels with it ( 3 mine 2 of a mates) we have not had a single bust off yet. mind you only catching 4-5lb fish.

ive snapped 12-20lb leaders and the 8lb braid has come back in fine.

seems to be cheap.. but decent!


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

im keen to hear what they are like . i have bought 2 ***** elite lite spin rods [ graphite ] . i paid $ 15 each for them .very very nice blanks and reel seats BUT the runners are quite liturely falling apart  but then again what do u excpect for $15] 

they are fantastic rods though for trolling sx40s as the tip is strong BUT very very light .

craig


----------



## kevvy7 (Dec 29, 2008)

Craig those ***** elite light bream rods are the goods. My mate bought one off ebay and they handle the lot. We had a mad trevally session when he was using it heres a pic.


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

Now Ivé had an opportunity to give the reel a reasonable workout Im so happy with it that I just bid on another and won it at $20 +freight. Im realy impressed with the smooth running and great drag. When you pick it up it feels solid instead of being a cheap import and with the side cover off the quality is obvioius. Fair dinkum there a bloody good buy. I have caught jews to 4kg and numerous lizards so far and it performs beautifully. Turn around was five days from the time bidding closed to my door step.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

kevvy7 said:


> Craig those ***** elite light bream rods are the goods. My mate bought one off ebay and they handle the lot. We had a mad trevally session when he was using it heres a pic.


WOW thats inpressive.

With the reels, ive bought a graphite bodied one of ebay but it was really quite flexible in the arm section so i havnt even spooled it up . [ diferent to the reel u guys a talking about ]

so im keen to see if these are as well

craig


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

mingle said:


> Very nice - great to hear it works so well...
> 
> That'll put those logo-wearing, brand-followers in their place! ;-)
> 
> ...


Mike you dont need another reel :shock: :roll:

Thanks Mitch


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

thinking i need to buy a couple of these cheapies for yak usage.. as my good reels (only 100-200 but is a lot for me to spend on a reel) are getting a hammering with the salt!!!

good to hear positive feed back on the reels!


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

just got me one for $14 plus postage.. all up 28$

will post up a review of it when it arrives.

but having purchased numerous ***** elite stuff from these guys ive been pretty happy with the outcomes so far.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've been bidding on these over the last couple of days and keep losing out. Most of them are going for around the $32 (plus $11 postage). $14 + postage is a bargain!

Now if all you other buggers would stop bidding I might stand a chance!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I would feel dirty using a $29 reel.

Where's your sense of class guys? Cmon.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

You don't have to spend $500 dollars to find quality, but these reels are deadset nowhere close in comparison to the quality you get for that much. They don't even register on the radar.

I'm tempted to buy one now just to see how quickly I can destroy it.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I used to be the same.

But then I was given something that was reasonable quality, which I still use today actually. My fishing enjoyment went up 10 fold as I was happier to cast for hours, I got less tangles, it was lighter, it was stronger, the drag was better and I was able to fish lighter weight lines more easily.

Even rods and reels in the $100-$150 catagory are a noticable shift in quiality from the sub $100 market.

I might have to have a look at one of these and just flog the crap out of it against one my reels that I have flogged the crap out of and is still going hard with 0 maintenence(2500 Stradic).

I just have this strange feeling that once the salt gets into these 30 buck jobs they won't be as smooth as they are new.


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

i dont earn big $$ so my most expensive reel of 140$ is now getting land based duties while i trash and drown a cheap reel..

my second reel of around the 80-100 mark is already starting to sound noisey after only 3 yak trips. and ive pulled it down and washed it out after each trip.

id much rather give this sub $30 reel a work out on the yak and see how it goes than have to purchase higher priced reels again.

ive still got my original shimano solstice 1000 from 15yrs ago.. teemed up with my graphite butterworth 6'6 rod.. its been my old faithful since i was a kid for gar, whiting and other assorted table fish from the rocks and jettys. but now even that set up is being put aside to fish another day. i dont want to ruin it in the salt with yakking


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

mine came in today.

panel fitment is quite good. no huge gaps. smooth action on winding.

0 % play in the reverse. feels nice and solid.

am about to spool it up with 8lb braid and ill be running it over the next few weeks land based to see how it goes. but from all looks so far.. id be happy to buy a couple more of these just for yak usage!


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

ok so have u guys taken these reels out ????

how are they - how did the perform - how is the drag - what line are u using - what are u targeting and what rod did u put them on ???

i will not buy an expensive reel to go yaking with as the salt water kills them all [ no matter what you buy ] so ide rather spend less .

i have many cheap reels that are still performing after years of service .i have also a few cheap reels which are crap .

craig


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

i have had a few of these reels from ebay.
i like some of them because in the kayak my gear gets splashed and sprayed and basically drowned in salt water, so i go for the cheapies at the moment.
my good baitcaster i keep exclusively for finesse freshwater bass fishing.

a couple of points i have noticed with the cheapies.
reels:
drag cap can come loose or have a big gap for line to get caught in.
line rollers on the bail arm can come loose because the screws can fall out.
screws rusting!!!
things being loose and wobbly.
thinking about replacing some of the steel screws and bearings with stainless screws and bearings.

rods: 
some rods have arrived with broken tips (even though in a tube)

my personal opinion of ebay gear is still up in the air, i certainly have had some crappy gear, but i trash my fishing gear on breakwalls, rock ledges and oyster racks. and have dropped one overboard. therefore i dont want to spend big money on the expensive gear.

but above all, i havent been informed of a fishing reel (besides an alvey) that can be dunked and splashed in salt water and survive for very long


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

3.5kg braid, Pflueger Trion 7` 2pc 2-4kg rod.

carp fished the other day but no fish. and im taking it to coffin bay which ill hammer it on whiting tommies ST's and hopefully some good sized sweep and 1-2kg trevally from the rocks.

i am choosing to use this reel predominantly for this current trip away to give it a good chance to perform, if it fails ill chuck the daiwa excellor or the pfluger echolon back onto my rod and continue fishing.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

dont forget to post a report on the reel del .

cheers
craig


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

dont worry Craig,

i will certainly be putting it through its paces. as i said. ill use this reel predominately on this trip away.. 5 days fishing the west coast SA. depending on what location we are at at the time it will certainly get the chance to fish many species. drag will be tested by good sized trevally and large ST's and sweep.

Craig,

(yes im a Craig too)


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

i wonder how many of us are bidding against each other. I just grabbed a 6500 size ($25) and a 3000 size ($13.50), and am looking at a smaller 2000 size for bream (will need it for forster this year I think).
Forgot to bid on the first rod I wanted, so will have to wait for a while til another ones comes back (it went for $12.05 +shipping).

If these are only as good as the cheap ones from KMart, then I will be well pleased with them. I tend to break them often, so the cheaper the better - they only need to last for 12 months max for it to be worth buying a new one at that price.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

if you buy multiple items from this seller, and wait to pay for them in one hit, you get a discount on shipping.


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

yank.. interesting thought probably a few!

these are 2 ive used for rods and other assorted stuff few lures etc..

http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/premium- ... QQ_armrsZ1

and http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/Fishing- ... QQ_armrsZ1

the current store your buying the reels from.

ive bought ***** Elite Jig King dyneema braid in the 8lb range and am pretty happy with it.

also bought the Pelagric 20lb braid from the other site.. havnt yet tested it but thinking of testing it with a few rays this week


----------



## triton (Oct 17, 2009)

I would prefer to buy one good reel than keep replacing cheapies


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

triton said:


> I would prefer to buy one good reel than keep replacing cheapies


wise words softly spoken !!!

On a recent trip with my tried and tested gear I high sticked and tigthened down the drag on a big fish knowing and totally trusting my gear and then landing an 8kg GT from the yak. _ dont get to fish much and i get fewer chances on really trying fish but when they do turn up its all down to my skills and some luck thrown in - my gear does the job. I'd rather not let another variable into the equation !!!_


----------



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

they dont look like to bad a deal so i might have to give them a whirl.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

mine just showed up today - very quick delivery. 2 of them have metal crank arms, the other is only plastic. I am going back to the description to see if I just read it wrong or if the item was listed wrong - think it only cost my $13 as it was, so I am not too concerned.
Got a 2000, 3000 and 6500 to my door for less than $90 (within 24 hours). So not too bad I dont think. The two larger reels have dual drag in them, seems very nice for letting livies swim naturally and be able to go for a run if pursued by a larger fish. As soon you you wind the crank handle, it drops back to the higher drag and lets you get the fish under control.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

just had another look at the ebay listing and it says nothing about the crank handle for that model.

be careful to read the listing well before you bid on things people. I am not too unhappy though, it seems sturdy enough and is only really designed for light work in the first place. It actually came with line spooled on it (the other two didnt). So that was an added bonus.


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

could someone please suggest to me a reel (besides alvey) a spinning reel that can handle being dunked and splashed in salt water?
a reel that wont rust.
a good reel with all the stuff the expensive ones have? that wont rust once dunked in salt water?
am i the only one that accidentally dunks the reel or splashes it, or sprays it from water from paddling?
i have never had the opportunity to try out these wonderfull sounding expensive reels, besides for game fishing.
what makes them so good and better than the cheapies?


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Seems to me, there's no real evidence to suggest that these so-called cheapies (nice derogatory sounding term, that one) will last any less or any more time than the big brand gear, WHEN SUBJECTED TO REGULAR DUNKINGS IN SALT WATER, as is common in kayak fishing. I doubt any brand is going to take kindly to that sort of abuse.

I have a couple of those generic Chinese reels branded Lemax YN10. If I recall correctly, I paid $30 each for them, including delivery. They are small (110 yards of 6 pound line) and boast 11 ball bearings. I have had them for three years and have fished them hard, mostly spinning and soft plastics for salmon, trout, trevally, flathead and bream. I've used them regularly in the kayak. Had no difficulty dealing with who knows how many salmon and my biggest Brown Trout was over ten pounds.

Neither reel has ever looked like letting me down. They both still feel like new to operate. Neither has any of my other gear, most of which is of Chinese manufacture, failed me in any way whatever.

I stripped one of the Lemaxs down yesterday and found no sign whatever of wear or corrosion. Its still like new inside.










I look after all my gear as carefully as I can. My reels are never allowed to contact the ground and they get a rinse under the tap whenever I have had them around salt water. I do a little surface cleaning and oiling of external parts. That's about it, for maintenance. I keep them in cloth bags, made for the purpose.

Whilst i am not saying that there isn't still a bit of cheap and nasty product out there, the vast bulk of Chinese manufactured gear is, in my opinion, of a very high standard. In terms of value-for-money, I think it would be hard to beat.

Horses for courses, I suppose. I was looking on Ebay tonight and noted some big name spinning reels for prices up to $1200. Now I know I can buy 40 so-called cheapies (including delivery) for that kind of money. And I could vary the models to have just the right reel for every kind of fishing imaginable. I can't help but wonder, will those big name reels actually last 40 times as long? Will they be 40 times as satisfying to use? Will they be 40 times more robust or 40 times more reliable? I will have to keep wondering I suppose because my budget doesn't stretch to purchases like those.

I am really impressed with most of the fishing gear that I do have and I take a lot of pleasure in using and caring for it. I'm so very glad that there are such fine products available at such competitive prices .... that even I can afford. I really don't see a proportionately higher value in the expensive stuff.

Cheers All,

AndyC


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I think that the top-end gear is only necessary if chasing huge hard pulling fish that require maximum drag settings. I know a shimano stella or top end daiwa saltiga reel will cope with ridiculous amounts of drag over extended runs, whereas anything of lesser quality will simply catch on fire, melt or snap in half.

So, in my opinion, people who spend their money on top end stuff for light purpose fishing (bream, whiting, flatties) are doing it simply because they like using nice stuff. However its simply not required if the biggest thing you'll ever catch is a 35cm bream or 65cm flattie which a cheapo reel will quite comfortably manage.

however if chasing mega GT's, cobia, mackeral and kingfish in the 20kg+ range then you'll want and need to have good quality gear that can withstand a 300 metre screaming run under full drag, otherwise you'll be left cursing your equipment after hooking (and losing) the fish of a lifetime.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

AndyC said:


> Horses for courses, I suppose. I was looking on Ebay tonight and noted some big name spinning reels for prices up to $1200. Now I know I can buy 40 so-called cheapies (including delivery) for that kind of money. And I could vary the models to have just the right reel for every kind of fishing imaginable. I can't help but wonder, will those big name reels actually last 40 times as long? Will they be 40 times as satisfying to use? Will they be 40 times more robust or 40 times more reliable? I will have to keep wondering I suppose because my budget doesn't stretch to purchases like those.


Chances are the $1200 reels were either Van Staals or saltigas. You will never, ever, get a cheap a reel that can handle the punishment these can take. These are $1200 for a lifetime, question free warranteed product.

That last reel you will ever buy in that weight class that can handle fish way above it's weight class.

I look at this way. Some people are happy to drive a kia. Some people want something a bit smoother and bit better built, so they buy a holden. Some people want a bit of luxury.

It depends on what you want, these will do the job, but I personally would never trust them on a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

koich said:


> Some people want something a bit smoother and bit better built, so they buy a FORD.


ahhh, thats better


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

either one is better than a Kia


----------



## aichepee (Jun 7, 2009)

i dont really see the need for really expensive stuff within the 1000/2000 line class but if u want tot chase big snapper or kingfish/ jewies with 2500 - 4000 reels i think u need something of decent quality.

my dad has a stella 10k that he always uses in his yak off point lookout chasing huge gt's. hes caught numerous 20kg ish gt's and dunked the reel under saltwater more way more than once. nothing more than a quick spray with freshwater is the maintanence and its still the smoothest think ive ever felt and ready to handle 150m runs of 15kg + drag over and over again...

i personally think that if you really enjoy your fishing that you will buy the best that you can afford. that doesnt mean you need top of the line reels. just whatever fits your bill


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

i thought id reinvigorate this thread as i just recieved an email from an online shop called pelagic.
i had a look through theyre catalogue thinking i know these from some where, then looked in the corner of my room and there stand 4 broken pelagic rods.
2 baitcasters with end runners missing from guides (so the line scrapes through metal).
2 broken tipped spinning ("soft plastic") rods that i dont know what to do with.
1 pelagic baitcaster that does ok, nothing special, and is now used for bottom bashing for flathead.

guys, the reels are cheep and nasty, they do the job, for 30-50 a reel if you want something for just hoiking a big lead down deep, but the rods are crap.
really terrible action, but worst is the runners, if the rings fall out it just tears your line to bits.

stay away from them.
if you look on http://product.madeinchina.com and other similar sites you can sometimes see these items before they are re-badged for ebay sellers.
http://www.madeinchina.com/wholesale-ca ... 1003.shtml
Buyer beware


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

yeah i have 2 ***** soft plastics rods the blank itself is really nice as is the reel seat BUT the guides are RUBBISH . they rust ,they fall apart and they simply break off .what ive done is simply filed back the broken runners so its usable but they still are a nice rod but i wouldnt buy another one.

Very very light tip so there good for the very light fluros that i like to use .just have to keep the line away from the broken bits ..........

craig


----------



## eyekayak (Nov 12, 2008)

***** elite (ebay reel) is rubbish!

After my first exposure to Kingfish with the gurus (Kerry and Dave) this soft plasic reel was flimsy and just twisted around on its thin stalk and produced a tangle with every second cast. Eventually gave up on it and borrowed a rod.

Not worth the money

good fun at Longreef anyway

patrick


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

i have just been out catching bonito with my ***** bait leader 6500, while you could certainly notice that it was cheaper than most, it still performed well. The nice thing was the dual drag which allows me to run the lures and not worry about getting my rod holders snapped. Then when I grab the rod and start winding it in, the drag switches over to the higher setting and I can start to fight the fish without ever having to adjust the drag.
I cant imagine I can get a reel with this feature for $26 (delivered) anywhere else other than Ebay.

I am very happy with the ones I have purchased.


----------



## eyekayak (Nov 12, 2008)

maybe my 2500 was just too small
this reel is 6 weeks old and has been used about 5 times

Looking for a branded reel!
patrick


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

I wouldn't want that to happen when i had a kingy on the other end.
With all cheap stuff it's the lack of consistency that's the biggest problem. 2 people can buy the same product and have very different results.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

G'day Patrick,

That does look nasty. I am just wondering what B/S of braid you have on the reel and what exactly was going on when it broke? Seems to me, with braid being so much finer than mono, there would be a temptation to up the B/S, rather than carry more line length on the reel. Any class of reel is going to have an upward limit on the breaking strain that it can handle.

I recently had my first disappointment with Chinese gear. I bought a couple of really tiny eggbeaters (Seahawker JF50) for ultralight freshwater work. They really looked the goods too. Then, when I tried to spool one up, I discovered that there isn't sufficient spool travel to lay the line evenly on the spool. Just laid up at the back of the spool with no line being laid at the front ... until it piled up and fell over itself into, the void at the front of the spool! Tried the second one with the same result. I thought perhaps there had been an error in assembly but, on stripping one down, I find that its a design error, pure and simple. There is no possible way those reels could ever function at all! I'm amazed that anyone would have the gall to actually offer them for sale.

Having said that, I still stand by my belief that Chinese gear is (for the most part) excellent quality for the price.

Cheers All,

AndyC


----------



## eyekayak (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi AndyC

dramatic as it would be the reel didn't break right off with a Kingy on the line; it just twisted here and there on its mount!

Braid was within the rating of the reel - Closer examination shows the cause of tangles; on the drag knob there is a small raised decorative finish that has a perfect elevated end to catch braid - mono would probably not have got in here.

The mechanism of this reel feels good buit the body and mount are poor;

I am awaiting delivery of my ebay Daiwa Tierra 2500

regards

patrick


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

eyekayak said:


> maybe my 2500 was just too small
> this reel is 6 weeks old and has been used about 5 times


That is what I think will happen to my 6500 eventually. Trying to think if I can fibreglass the handle to make it stronger or whether it will just melt the plastic while trying...not sure yet if I want to bother or just get another TLD instead as a backup.


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

well.. finally busted mine..

from pulling in small tommies/gar whiting with it.. to upping it to 2kg Trevally in deeper water and a 3meter open air crank cliff face fun...

largest fish to date a 16.5lb carp.

fished it consistently every trip with a pflueger trion 2-4kg 7' rod all caught on 8lb braid. the reel has also been fished on the kayak MANY MANY times and never been washed down or pulled down or any maintained at all.. i basically fished it to break it. it has only now started to make a random noise on occasion. still very fishable. still in use but on the way out..

SP2000 reel.

i got my $24 worth...


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

my 3500 is getting eaten by salt ever so slowly. It usually sits against the deck of my PA and get the most water on it every trip. My 6500 however is going as strong as the day I got it, I still can feel it is "cheap" but at less than $25 inc postage I am not complaining - it has lasted as long as any of the kmart reels I normally get and half the price.


----------

